# husband for sale



## robert (Feb 12, 2006)

A store that sells husbands has just opened in New York City, where a woman may go to choose a husband. 

Among the instructions at the entrance is a description of how the 
store operates. You may visit the store ONLY ONCE ! 

There are six floors and the attributes of the men increase as the 
shopper ascends the flights. There is, however, a catch . . .. you may choose any man from a particular floor, or you may choose to go up a floor, but you cannot go back down except to exit the building! 

So, a woman goes to the Husband Store to find a husband . . . 

On the first floor the sign on the door reads: 
Floor 1 - Thes e men have jobs and love the Lord. 

The second floor sign reads: 
Floor 2 - These men have jobs, love the Lord, and love kids. 

The third floor sign reads: 
Floor 3 - These men have jobs, love the Lord, love kids, and are 
extremely good looking. 

"Wow," she thinks, but feels compelled to keep going. 

She goes to the fourth floor and sign reads: 

Floor 4 - These men have jobs, love the Lord, love kids, are drop- dead good looking and help with the housework. 

"Oh, mercy me!" she exclaims, "I can hardly stand it!" 

Still, she goes to the fifth floor and sign reads: 

Floor 5 - These men have jobs, love the Lord, love kids, are drop- dead gorgeous, help with the housework, and have a strong romantic streak. 

She is so tempted to stay, but she goes to the sixth floor and the sign reads: 

Floor 6 - You are visitor 4,363,012 to this floor. There are no men on this floor.  This floor exists solely as proof that women are impossible to please. 

Thank you for shopping at the Husband Store. Watch your step as you exit the building, and have a nice day! 

Please send this to all men for a good laugh and to all the women who can handle the truth!


----------



## dave11 (Feb 12, 2006)

I wish I knew my ex-wives e- mail addy so I could send her this! lol


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Feb 12, 2006)

Robert,
     I love it! I have a few folk to whom I will absolutely send this. Thanks!


----------

